

Show HN: A program to open cmd.exe in the Explorer's current path - jhasse
https://github.com/jhasse/smart_cmd

======
Khao
With Windows 7 (maybe Vista also?) you can just type "cmd" in the path of any
open folder and it will open cmd in the current folder.

------
jannes
He also has a PowerShell version (in the downloads section on github) which is
really nice, I think.

------
nycs
huh? shift rightclick -> open command window

~~~
jhasse
When you pin it to your taskbar you can also use a keyboard shortcut (Windows
key + number).

But you're right though, it doesn't save you that much.

